# ick meds + pimafix and/or melafix?



## iamgray (Jul 16, 2010)

So I've been treating my office tank for ick this week... I'm using API Super Ick Cure. Dose, wait 48 hours, dose again, wait 48 hours, and do a water change. Because I have otos and neons in my tank i have been dosing at half strength. As it turns out, tomorrow would be the day that I'm supposed to do a water change. 

What should I do?

a) Do the water change today and put in another half dose, and do another water change on Monday
b) Put in another half dose without doing a water change. Water change on Monday.
c) Add pimafix and/or melafix today, water change on Monday (is that going to be too many things in the tank all at once? As I understand it, pima/melafix don't really medicate, they boost fishes' immunity and soothe... is that correct?)

And the instructions on the medication say to take the carbon out of the filter, and replace the carbon after treatment is over... but I don't run carbon in my tank at all. Should I put it in after the water change just to get rid of the remaining meds, and remove it again after a few days?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Carbon is not necessary. Water changes are just as capable in removing the med.

Forget the melafix and pimafix crap. You must remember ich attacks the gill tissues so using those two herbal products will do more harm than help by suffocating the fish in the process. All they do is accelerate recovery rate of uninfected injuries and no more.

Just do water changes daily and redose the med per water volume changed. No full dose to avoid overdosing the fish. Clean water is still very important.

How high is the temp?

Make sure your water is well aerated to assist their respiration.


----------



## iamgray (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks, Lupin!

The temperature is usually 75-76, but it has been upped to about 80. The water is well aerated... HOB filter and I also have a bubbler (office tank is my tacky tank.... triceratops bubbler FTW!).


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Stick to that temp, 80 degrees. What other fish do you have? Neons never fare well in extremely high temperatures.


----------



## iamgray (Jul 16, 2010)

Guppies, platies, neons, and one oto (down from 3 after one and then another succumbed to the ick).


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Ahhh...80 degrees will work then. Continue 10 days more treatment after ich disappears to ensure you eliminate the parasites completely.


----------

